# truck trouble



## chris storrs (Aug 25, 2005)

so im putting a new cluth in my truck, a 95 f150,300 inline 6, 5 speed, bellhousing part of trans not separate like older models

got the new cluth and pressure plate in fine, new pilot bearing(was a little difficult but not too bad), trans is out and on the ground...also got a new pilot bearing with the clutch, so figure might as well replace that before it goes out in a week and i gotta drop the trans again to replace it(would be my luck)...my transmission is on the ground now and i cant figure out how to get the old throw out bearing out..ive disconnected the hydraulic line.was told by one person i need a special tool but he didnt know what it was called, by another it should just slide off(didnt work, thats the first thing i tried), by a ford mechanic "i dont know", and someone else told me to pry it off with two ball joint forks which seems kinda sketchy..so what i figured would be the easiest part of the whole thing has turned out to be the hardest...

how do i get this thing off to get the new one on the right way?

parents arent happy with how the driveway looks and i gotta be on the road by thursday night to fish..anyhelp appreciated


----------



## basstardo (Jun 5, 2006)

Chris, go check out ford-trucks.com. They have a specific forum for your truck, and the guys there will definitely be able to help you out. I've used that site more times than I could count to fix things.


----------



## striperswiper (Nov 30, 2004)

it should just slide rite out, i helped some one not long ago on the same truck and the throwout bearing popped rite off.


----------



## RW_20 (Oct 16, 2007)

If the bearing is sliding out to the end of the sleeve and stopping, slide it back towards the trans and clean the end of the sleeve of any clutch debris, it could be hanging up on the old clutch material.
Also, not sure on that particular system, but some throw-out bearings will have spring wire retainers / return spring that will retain the bearing, in which you will have to pry or pull them to the side to remove.

Also one note; If you have the flywheel resurfaced and, or use a rebuilt pressure plate instead of a new unit, it may require shimming of the flywheel to obtain correct clutch operation.

Good luck


----------

